# MBTI types and food matching! If you were food...what would you be????



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

WORLD INK posted the following delicious post about ENFPs:

*"I really enjoy the introverted side of enfp's, and I really enjoy the depth of feeling and the quiet intensity that I sometimes see brewing underneath their energetic exterior.
They're like truffles: A thin, sweet, chocolaty shell on the outside, with an intense, flavorful truffle filling on the inside, and personally I couldn't imagine ever seriously liking an enfp who lacked that rich, deep inner flavor. 
Some people just want sweet and chocolaty and get angered when they take a bite out of an enfp and taste their truffle filing when they were expecting more sweet and chocolaty, and that to me is incredibly stupid, because they are missing out on the best part!*"


So, if ENFPs are truffles...what food would you be? What food would other types be and why???

(now, craving a delicious truffle...yum!)


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

INFPs would be marshmallows. Marshmallows, like some INFPs I know, are really fluffy.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I would be a green apple; it looks good, but you need high tolerance for sour if you're going to eat the entire thing.

I think ENFPs would be Tootsie Pops, actually: although they have a very thin layer of sugary candy, with a few default flavours, it's when you get past that coating that you really experience the depth of their inner person (the Tootsie roll center).


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know if that fruit exists but i can imagine it

A big juicy lemon with sweet interior that you'll probbably never taste because your teeth will get too sour

and fall down until you can reach it. :crazy:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

a high protein or energy bar. Small and efficient; doing what it needs to do with the mininmal amount of effort and expense.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure about the rest of us ENFPs, but I would have to be hand-ground chocolate with sweet, hot chili pepper mixed in, cooked slowly and stirred gently, until you just have to try it while it's cooking. Then, as you're licking the spoon, you say, "Ooh, that's really rich and sweet." The heat comes just a few seconds later. 

I'm sorry. What were we discussing?


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Lilsnowy said:


> Not sure about the rest of us ENFPs, but I would have to be hand-ground chocolate with sweet, hot chili pepper mixed in, cooked slowly and stirred gently, until you have to try it while it's cooking. Then, as you're licking the spoon, you say, "Ooh, that's really rich and sweet." The heat comes just a few seconds later.
> 
> I'm sorry. What were we discussing?


OMG - I love this food visual - I can almost taste this!

We are authentic, sensual, delicious food with a surprise back heat!
:tongue:


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

My experience with ISTJ's is that they are like lobsters - crusty crustaceans - an almost impenetrable shell which requires great effort to get in (and sometimes you never do) but once you are in, there is such delicate exquisite lobster meat that requires no flavouring because it's perfect just the way it is (sigh).


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, On the Road, we certainly are.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably something that has a high contrast between the outside and inside, with the inside being deep and the outside being quite shallow. It probably wouldn't taste sweet but probably savoury.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, you really did make a topic about the food people are.
Cool 
Easy for me to decide. I would be a puffer fish
Cute to watch, spiky on the outside, nutritious and can be used in sushi on the inside, and if you prepare me wrong the toxins can kill you.
For those of you unsure of what I meant by "Cute puffer fish"


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> Wow, you really did make a topic about the food people are.
> Cool
> Easy for me to decide. I would be a puffer fish
> Cute to watch, spiky on the outside, nutritious and can be used in sushi on the inside, and if you prepare me wrong the toxins can kill you.
> For those of you unsure of what I meant by "Cute puffer fish"


The whole credit for this tread goes to you WorldInk...and yes, puffer fishes are cute, yet potentially deadly...and they turn themselves into a big, spiny ball when threatened!


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I think ISTPs are like the very best Dark German beer. Contained, and maybe the label's a little hard to read, but once poured, even a small taste is so full of flavor, it's rich beyond words! And there's this mysterious little flavor floating over the top of the other flavors, an extra quality to the beer that makes it out-of-this-world delicious.


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

that's a creative question 

well we INFPs are "emotive, caring, kind, artistic, abstract and reserved".. we only show our "soft side", emotions and ideas to the people we trust the most.. like best friends or close relatives.

o.o a food like that would be... sweets that you give as a present to close friends like chocolates... maybe hot chocolate or some kinds of ciders/wines...

something that you drink/eat that you only give to your best friends, tastes sweet.. and makes you feel warm on the inside.


----------



## chickpeaax (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I'd be a cupcake of course!


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

chickpeaax said:


> Well I'd be a cupcake of course!


Now I have this desire to eat you......:laughing:


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd be a hot-dog, because, really, who doesn't like a good wiener..


----------



## Zomboy (Jun 12, 2010)

My answer? Poisonous.


----------



## justhere (May 7, 2011)

...mushu of some kind only because it is so delicious and I NEVER get tired of it. Well, except I consider myself pretty boring so mushu doesn't work. But it is plain looking from the outside until you bite into it and it drips plum sauce and juices down your arm and all the yummy flavors and textures fill your mouth. Now I need to order some.


----------

